# itchy degu!



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

over the xmas holidays me and my partner rescued a little degu who had been getting bullied and attacked by the other degu's in its cage. it was seperated by the owner and after being on deaths door has made a full recovery apart from the scars from his wounds. we have him in a decent sized cage with plenty to play on. now before anhybody says you should keep them in groups i know! we wer told that he may be stressed if put with another degu now so we are playing it by ear and if it does seem to be abit down we can get abother. the problem is he is always itching himself and wat looks like grooming itself. now i know u need a sand bath which ive got so im not sure whats the problem any help wud be great


----------



## sooty (Dec 31, 2009)

hiya,might be an idea to get him some mite treatment,they can get these and it makes them itchy!
they can develop bald sore patches because of these,
not sure exactly what the correct treatment drops are,the vet will do this or have a look online and it should tell you.
someone on here will probably be able to tell you.
hope this helps: victory:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Just an idea, but watch out for overgrooming as a sign of stress. Fur chewing is also something they do when stressed, which can easily lead on from normal grooming oround healing wounds etc - becomes a habit. I would suggest a trip to the vets/treatment to rule out parasites, then start looking for a pal for him. It might be easier to introduce a youngster to him than another adult.

daily sand baths can help, if you are not doing that already - bake the sand in the oven and let it cool - that would kill any mites etc in the sand.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

great thanks for that, you may be rite about the stress. i changed its snad bath so it wasa deeper and he seems to be using it alot more so hopefully it may have been that. thanks again for your advice


----------

